# PC Games 4/13: Tests von Bioshock Infinite, Sim City, Tomb Raider, Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm / Top-Vollversion RUSE / Anno-Special



## Petra_Froehlich (25. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 4/13: Tests von Bioshock Infinite, Sim City, Tomb Raider, Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm / Top-Vollversion RUSE / Anno-Special* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 4/13: Tests von Bioshock Infinite, Sim City, Tomb Raider, Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm / Top-Vollversion RUSE / Anno-Special


----------



## Happykind (25. März 2013)

heft hört sich gut an, aner warum sind auf der normalen dvd nur 30 minuten videos drauf


----------



## Enisra (25. März 2013)

Happykind schrieb:


> heft hört sich gut an, aner warum sind auf der normalen dvd nur 30 minuten videos drauf


 
ich geb dir einen Tipp:
Wegen dem Spiel

Ansonsten, mein Ersteindruck:
Mir gefällt das Inhaltsverzeichnis gut, besser als vorher


----------



## Exar-K (25. März 2013)

Kein Testvideo zu Bioshock Infinite?


----------



## Happykind (25. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich geb dir einen Tipp:
> Wegen dem Spiel
> 
> Ansonsten, mein Ersteindruck:
> Mir gefällt das Inhaltsverzeichnis gut, besser als vorher


 naja aber trotzdem mager. wie viele videos sind denn auf der 2. dvd


----------



## CrasherAtWeb (26. März 2013)

Echtzeitstrategie ist eher nicht so mein Fall, Testvideos usw. aber schon. Überlegt doch bitte mal, ob es nicht möglich wäre eine Ausgabe heraus zu bringen, über welche man Zugriff auf alle Videos der Extended-Version erhält, wo man aber dasSpiel/die Spiele eben nicht mitkaufen muss. Muss ja nicht unbedingt auf DVD gepresst sein, wenn das zu kostspielig werden würde, sondern ginge ja auch z.B. mit Zugangscode fürs Web.


----------



## Pope (29. März 2013)

Ich freue mich sehr über die Vollversion RUSE, dessen Gameplay ich auf diversen Videos angeschaut habe. Die Retail-Version benötigt aber leider einen STEAM-Account. Wie sieht es mit der Heftversion bei PC Games aus ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. März 2013)

Pope schrieb:


> Ich freue mich sehr über die Vollversion RUSE, dessen Gameplay ich auf diversen Videos angeschaut habe. Die Retail-Version benötigt aber leider einen STEAM-Account. Wie sieht es mit der Heftversion bei PC Games aus ?


 
Leider benötigt jede Version des Spiels einen Steam-Account, auch unsere Vollversion. Siehe auch hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...ollversion-ruse-4-13-steamkey-beiliegend.html


> Achtung! Das Spiel benötigt sowohl einen Steam- als auch einen  Uplay/Ubisoft-Account. Beim ersten Spielstart müssen Sie die  Seriennummer (Codekarte im Heft) eingeben und das Spiel dann bei Steam  und Uplay via Internet aktivieren.


----------



## MarcBrehme (29. März 2013)

Mensch, ist der Peter schnell. Wenn ich schon mal was sagen will...


----------



## gamersince1984 (29. März 2013)

Happykind schrieb:


> naja aber trotzdem mager. wie viele videos sind denn auf der 2. dvd


 
21 Videos, Laufzeit 1:50:44.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. März 2013)

@Pope
In dem folgenden verlinkten Thread schreibt Shadow_Man den DRM zu den jeweiligen Heftvollversionen dazu. 
http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-sp...ware-pyramide-schnaeppchen-zum-budget-21.html


----------



## W-O-D (30. März 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig ein paar der Rubincodes für anno-online, die er selbst nicht benötigt, zu verschenken  (PN) ? bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus dafür ^^


----------



## Dorian39 (30. März 2013)

Hab mir heute die Extended Ausgabe geholt, insgeheim weil ich mir vom Starcraft 2 Artikel ein paar Tipps zu den neuen Einheiten erhoffte. Naja, hätte natürlich vorher in der Inhaltsausgabe spicken können, um zu erfahren, dass es schwerpunktmäßig um Mods ging. 

Dennoch, für ein Titel-Thema hätte ich in Sachen Starcraft mehr erwartet. Note 3 bis 4.

Gruß Dorian


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2013)

Dorian39 schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die Extended Ausgabe geholt, insgeheim weil ich mir vom Starcraft 2 Artikel ein paar Tipps zu den neuen Einheiten erhoffte. Naja, hätte natürlich vorher in der Inhaltsausgabe spicken können, um zu erfahren, dass es schwerpunktmäßig um Mods ging.
> 
> Dennoch, für ein Titel-Thema hätte ich in Sachen Starcraft mehr erwartet. Note 3 bis 4.
> 
> Gruß Dorian


 

naja, also wenn da ne 3-4 gibts weil etwas nicht so ist wie erhofft ohne zu schauen ob das was drin ist schlecht ist, so muss man hier zur Kritik sagen:
Thema verfehlt, nächster versuch


----------



## Dorian39 (30. März 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, also wenn da ne 3-4 gibts weil etwas nicht so ist wie erhofft ohne zu schauen ob das was drin ist schlecht ist, so muss man hier zur Kritik sagen:
> Thema verfehlt, nächster versuch


 
Moooment: Also auf der Titel-Seite stand über der Überschrit zu Starcraft 2 "Test + 16 Seiten Tipps" --> erst über das "Kleingedruckte wird klar, dass die 16-Seiten Tipps sich ausschließlich auf die Arcade-Mods bezogen haben. 

Und hier darf wirklich die Ausgewogenheit der sogenannten 16-seitigen Tipps hinterfragt werden! Wäre das vorher klar gewesen, hätt ich mir anstatt der Extended Version auch die "kleine Ausgabe" holen können. 

Ich wollte hier nur meinen Eindruck schildern als Kunde, damit PC-Games besser wird. Die aktuelle Ausgabe empfand ich als sehr inhaltslos in Sachen Starcraft-Extended. 

Nun gut Enisra- is halt nicht jedermann's Sache, nur zu loben zum reinen Selbstzweck. Du bist wohl im Verlag tätig  aber grad dann sollte ein wenig mehr Aufgeschlossenheit vorhanden sein für Anregungen.

Gruß Dorian


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. März 2013)

Dorian39 schrieb:


> Nun gut Enisra- is halt nicht jedermann's Sache, nur zu loben zum reinen Selbstzweck. Du bist wohl im Verlag tätig  aber grad dann sollte ein wenig mehr Aufgeschlossenheit vorhanden sein für Anregungen.




Nein, ist er nicht 

Als jemand, der tatsächlich für Computec tätig ist, sage ich mal: Danke für deine Kritik


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2013)

Dorian39 schrieb:


> Moooment: Also auf der Titel-Seite stand über der Überschrit zu Starcraft 2 "Test + 16 Seiten Tipps" --> erst über das "Kleingedruckte wird klar, dass die 16-Seiten Tipps sich ausschließlich auf die Arcade-Mods bezogen haben.
> 
> Und hier darf wirklich die Ausgewogenheit der sogenannten 16-seitigen Tipps hinterfragt werden! Wäre das vorher klar gewesen, hätt ich mir anstatt der Extended Version auch die "kleine Ausgabe" holen können.


 
Moment, ich sage nichts gegen Kritik
Und wenn dann wäre ich ja eher bei der Konkurenz oder beim Bayrischen Staat der versucht die PCGames zu sabotieren


----------



## CoDBFgamer (31. März 2013)

Braucht man für RUSE eigentlich immernoch eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung?


----------



## Enisra (31. März 2013)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Braucht man für RUSE eigentlich immernoch eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung?


 
Hat man da je eine Gebraucht? Ich hab jedenfalls nichts davon gelesen
Alleine man muss es halt aktivieren

Jetzt wo ich es tatsächlich nochmal nachgelesen habe und mich nicht nur auf die Erinnerung verlassen muss, also da bin ich mir grade nicht mehr sooo sicher, weil ich die Formulierung schwammig finde und ob man jetzt während der Installation oder immer online sein muss


----------



## IcestormND (5. April 2013)

Ich wart ja immer noch auf meine Abo-Ausgabe -.-


----------



## Peter Bathge (5. April 2013)

IcestormND schrieb:


> Ich wart ja immer noch auf meine Abo-Ausgabe -.-


 
Das sollte nicht sein. In dem Fall einfach an die Kollegen wenden:

https://shop.computec.de/kundenservice/default/index/tlcat/135/


----------



## Ichhier (5. April 2013)

Hm, steht hinten auch schon drin, was nächstes mal die Vollversion sein wird?


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. April 2013)

Ichhier schrieb:


> Hm, steht hinten auch schon drin, was nächstes mal die Vollversion sein wird?


 
Ja, steht drin:


Spoiler



Binary Domain


----------



## OmRoMGruber (6. April 2013)

Würde mich sehr über den Link zum DVD-Inlay freuen.

Meine Doppel DVD Hülle sieht im Moment noch so trostlos aus.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung ob dieser Link: 
http://www.computec.de/nlcustom/600/712/201303251805/pdf/PCG_0413_DVD-Inlay.pdf 
funktioniert. Sonst musst dich halt noch gedulden.


----------



## OmRoMGruber (7. April 2013)

Vielen Dank! ...der GEHT!


----------



## TruePlayer (9. April 2013)

IcestormND schrieb:


> Ich wart ja immer noch auf meine Abo-Ausgabe -.-



zu denen gehöre ich auch. hat sich richtig gelohnt auf das bioshock review zu warten... ^^


----------



## TruePlayer (9. April 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das sollte nicht sein. In dem Fall einfach an die Kollegen wenden:
> 
> https://shop.computec.de/kundenservice/default/index/tlcat/135/



Danke für den Link! Das Angebot der telefonischen Kündigung halte ich für sehr kundenfreundlich! Lob dafür!


----------



## Ichhier (16. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ja, steht drin:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Danke 

Ich persönlich hoffe nach den ganzen Rollenspielen ja noch auf ein komplexes Staaten-Rundenstrategiespiel. Das letzte in der Richtung auf der DVD war Rome, oder nicht?


----------



## ripHare (22. April 2013)

Hi hier fehlt irgendwie der Download für das DVD Inlay. Könnt ihr das bitte nachreichen?
Danke!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. April 2013)

@ripHare der steht in den Kommentaren, ein bisschen weiter unten.


----------



## LafoT-1000 (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

Gibt es einen funktionierenden Link, wo ich das DVD Inlay für PC Games 4/13 irgendwie ausdrucken kann?


----------



## LafoT-1000 (7. Juli 2013)

Oder, wenn möglich packt den aktuellen Inlay mit auf die Ausgabe als PDF!!!


----------

